# Reproduction tires



## spoker (Jan 25, 2015)

are the reproduction typhoon tires made by coker?thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 25, 2015)

Don't know the answer to your question,but I can make a good plug for Hula Mula on e-bay.They have Grand Tycoon tires with the same tread and they are the best!


----------



## REC (Jan 25, 2015)

They were at one point in time. The newer ones are made by China or Taiwan, depending on the time now. Someone was advertising a set of the Coker made ones on eBay a while back. Don't know if they're still up or not.


REC


----------



## spoker (Jan 25, 2015)

how about westwinds same mfg?thanks


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 25, 2015)

Currently Coker shows only bicycle tubes in their catalog.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 25, 2015)

Rivnut said:


> Currently Coker shows only bicycle tubes in their catalog.



I know the guys at Coker pretty well. I was told that their catalog and website are never current with regard to bicycle tires. The best way to find out what they have in stock is to call their 800 number and ask the sales rep. 866-666-1077 is the number.

I think because of low demand, they run the bike tires in small batches and wait until they run out to order another batch. That keeps them from drying out and getting overly dusty on the shelf.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 25, 2015)

*Yes!*

Yes...If you go on Ebay and check out "Bicyclebones" you will see that Dan sells reproduction Typhoon & Westwind tires.
 These tires are EXCEPTIONAL!. I bought these for some of my vintage Schwinns. These are not American made, but they are
authorized "Schwinn" tires. The quality is amazing. They are identical in every way except they don't say "Made in USA".
    You will not find better tires at a fair price.  Below is the link.............Wayne

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Pha...548?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2c7eaeac


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 25, 2015)

My latest classic Schwinn tires hidden in the bead say Taiwan.  These were on a phantom I recently purchased.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 25, 2015)

I agree with wayne. I have been buying reproduction Schwinn tires from bicyclebones aka Dan and other repop parts as well for about 2 years now. Everything he sells is superb in quality. I've got 2 sliks, a gripper slik, set of fastback tires, whitewall 26 1 3/4, black 26 1 3/4, a front superior krate tire, whitewall Schwinn stingray front tire, and a black front stingray tire. All of these tires I find are made to the exact specifications of the originals. They look and feel of great quality and feel much thicker than any tire I have bought in a store such as a kenda. If you buy from him you will not be sorry and for his prices I will keep going back and buy just from him


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 5, 2017)

sfhschwinn said:


> I agree with wayne. I have been buying reproduction Schwinn tires from bicyclebones aka Dan and other repop parts as well for about 2 years now. Everything he sells is superb in quality. I've got 2 sliks, a gripper slik, set of fastback tires, whitewall 26 1 3/4, black 26 1 3/4, a front superior krate tire, whitewall Schwinn stingray front tire, and a black front stingray tire. All of these tires I find are made to the exact specifications of the originals. They look and feel of great quality and feel much thicker than any tire I have bought in a store such as a kenda. If you buy from him you will not be sorry and for his prices I will keep going back and buy just from him





Bicycle Bones customer service is second to none! A rare thing these days. I have used him for years and highly recommend him!


----------



## deepsouth (Oct 5, 2017)

Dan is truly one of the good guys of this hobby.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 5, 2017)

Rivnut said:


> Currently Coker shows only bicycle tubes in their catalog.





Coker blew it making bicycle tires.  ALL of the vintage balloon product sucked major big time
BFG WW BW Red and Typhoons...  not the best
Typhoons maybe better than the BFG ....


I just sold a pair on eBay and may have to discount em or refund upon
closer examination


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 8, 2017)

The USA Typhoon for it’s age is still in very good condition.
I ride them all the time.
Bottom is Coker Typhoon made overseas. It's ok but would prefer
the USA which looks and rides nicer.




I bought the Tycoon red in the 90s and is still in very good condition
considering it’s made overseas.
BFGoodrich Silvertowns dried up but that was after ten years.


----------

